# Black back, black sand...



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm redoing my 150 gallon.
I've painted the back black and put in Tahitian Moon Black Sand as substrate.
There are also some gnarly pieces of bogwood in there... I'm trying to decide if I wanna plant the thing or not.

I love a planted tank, but don't want to disturb what is now a really cool "Forboding" or "Ominous" look.
If I do plant, it's gonna be sparsely.

Anybody got some pics of planted or unplanted black/black tanks?

I'd appreciate it.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I can post some pics of my 125 with black eco-complete and black back... but it is fully planted and you can hardly see any substrate anymore... damn plants grow faster than I can sell them.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i use to have my 180g with black ground and plants sand....it make my pygo look black..but with lost of live plants it look great!..

i lost all my pic when my pc was down..


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> I can post some pics of my 125 with black eco-complete and black back... but it is fully planted and you can hardly see any substrate anymore... damn plants grow faster than I can sell them.


I'd love to see it.
Thanks.









My whole thing is I don't wanna disturb the whole spooky, ominous effect that it presently has.
You can almost hear the Jaw's themesong playing when you look at the tank...
Da--da--da--da--da-da-da-da-dadadadadadadada


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

here man all show off my tank its black on black looks all right lots of plants.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks, Mr. Whip... that's a great lookin' setup!


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

hey just wondering if you were gonna post any pics of ur tank i wanna see the spooky look your talking about

and if this sounds sarcastic it really is not supposed to i actually do wanna see this tank


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Heres my 125g with my big rhom.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow rizman, that is awesome!!!

here's a shot of black sand and black background on a 75g that I had years ago:


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Theriz...
That is one hell of a setup!
Incredible. 









Genin,
That gives a really good idea of what black on black looks like.
Thank you!
Cool fish too!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> Heres my 125g with my big rhom.


nice looking tank Mike..Can i see your Geryi tank?


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

that is a nice ass tank mike

imo the black and black with a couple plants would look really good the plants would stick out great


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Ill get an updated pic of my Geryi tank tonight... actually good thing you asked now as I am on my way to get some new driftwood for it and tonight it will all get torn out and redone for a new look for the new year.

Thanks for all the compliments on my 125g as well guys... anyone can do it if you have the patience and a bit of money to spend... it is actually kind of overgrown right now and Im not too happy with how it is looking but I am slowly making progress... I really need to get rid of those swords though, takes them about two months to reach that size and then they are pushing the size limit that I want on them in the tank... any takers for some super healthy amazon swords?? *used to belong to Dippy*


----------

